# Painting an Outdoor Porch



## sweetniko (Oct 26, 2010)

I have read numerous posts but am confused as to what primer and paint to buy. I want to repaint a previously painted porch.

SITUATION: Outdoor Porch ( floor and railing) has paint chipping off b/c homeowner did not use ANY primer before painting. I do not know if the paint was latex or oil but I am not sure it will make a difference. However, I can find out.

NEED: I read that Enamel Primers are best for wood outside so that is what I want. I think. The floor is partly bare wood due to paint chipped off and partly painted. 
Can the new Enamel Primer be put over the entire floor? Barewood and painted area's? 
The Railings were also not primed but there is little chipping. However he wants all the railings painted again.
Should I use an Oil Based Paint over the existing paint? And forget about a primer on the railings? 
So- I will need to buy an Emamel Primer for the Floor....which brand? 
I will need to buy paint for the Floor...OIL based...what brand is best? 
I will need to buy Paint for the Railings...Oil based? ..what brand is best? 

HELP. My boyfriend is paying me $100 to paint the porch and I need the money.
Thanks.


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

Dear Sweetniko,
Let me be the first to say dump your boyfriend if he expects you to do that work for $100. As for the technical questions you ask, I will wait for the pros to answer them.


----------



## sweetniko (Oct 26, 2010)

You're funny.
He's paying for the supplies and thinks it will only take a day total to wash and scrub the porch, scrape off loose paint, prime and paint. I'm not sure how long it will take. He's NOT a perfectionist though.
He was also the one who DID NOT use primer on his barewood porch. ( he thought he bought a 2 in 1 primer/paint but didn't read the label very well. I think he checked the can after he saw that it started to peel off.


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm not a pro, but I would say that you should first sand as much loose paint as possible. You don't need to get to the bare wood everywhere. Once sanded, an oil based primer (not from HD or Lowes) from an authentic paint store (Sherwin Williams, Benjamin Moore) on everything. The paint pros at these stores should be able to be more helpful. Once primed, I would use a quality latex paint (SW,BM) designed for porches that will take foot abuse. Once again, paint store people will have the answers you are looking for. Good luck. Charge more than $100


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

I spoke with a SW dealer and she suggested one of their industrial coverings for the porch. No need for a primer. Check it out. Please update on your experience. Igneous


----------



## 1910NE (Sep 5, 2010)

depending on the size of the porch, this is at least a 2-3 day job, if for no other reason than the time it takes primer to dry.

wash the whole thing down with a mildew inhibitor
scrape all loose, chipped or flaking paint
sand edges where old paint has chipped or flaked (this one is optional i suppose)
prime all exposed wood with good oil based primer
finish coat with a good latex
go with the paint stores (BM, SW) recommendation for the porch floor.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Primer??*

DO NOT PRIME a floor!!

>>> Prep is critical though...meaning...have a good sander! Vacuum/wipe away all dust. Then wipe down with paint thinner.
>>> Make sure there is some vertical ventilation if floorboards are tight. Moisture has to have a way out...besides thru the actual flooring!

Many "Porch & Floor" paints don't need a primer.
The paint itself is the primer. 
* 1st coats often need to be thinned SLIGHTLY to aid penetration into a properly prepped surface.
* 2nd coat goes on undiluted.

Besides...there are VERY FEW "floor"-capable primers.
99% of primers are for vertical surfaces only.
If primers were made for floors, they'd have to be designed/built almost identically to the actual paint.

Faron


----------



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

What Faron said. All the good porch & floor paints and the industrial urethane oils I've carried all recommend the same thing for wood floors. Thin the first coat to make a penetrating primer out of the paint and apply the second coat at full consistency. Latex is a bit different of course but in this case oil would be the way to go.


----------



## sweetniko (Oct 26, 2010)

WOW- Thanks for all the info.
I did go to SW and they told me to prime the floor...and then use the porch paint. They also told me it didn't matter if I used a latex or an oil primer. 
I think I"ll follow the advice given on this thread instead.
I won't be doing it until NOV 12-14 when they told me the porch paint and the reg paint would be 40% off.


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*I don't even work @ a SW...*

...and I know enough NOT TO PRIME A FLOOR.

Since your floor is wood, sand until surface is sound and dulled evenly, and flaking stops.

Note the attached link from SW own site info. 
The ONLY priming they recommend for this P&F paint is for a STEEL surface!!
For your WOOD FLOOR substrate...2 coats of the P&F paint.
They say no thinning necessary, but if ya end up with 50% bare wood, I'd thin SLIGHTLY...ONLY for 1st coat.

For rails and vertical surfaces, yes...prime away! 
(after good prep. though!)

SW P&F Enamel link...http://http://www.paintdocs.com/web...=STORECAT&lang=E&doctype=PDS&prodno=640398178

They DO note to use above 50 degrees, or curing will take some time...
Make note of my earlier reference to floor-ventilation too. This is very important.

Faron


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

We don't know where you are but it is getting too cold on the east coast for painting exterior.:yes:


----------



## sweetniko (Oct 26, 2010)

SW told me the air temp had to be 40 degrees.
I see the post above indicates 50 degrees.
I don't think I'll take advice from the SW near me. It sounds like someone like me could work there!!! Good thing I found this forum.


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

After reading several posts in reply to the original thread about painting a porch, I noticed a few writers say that primers should not be used on horizontal surfaces like porches and decks. Someone please elaborate. I am trying to increase my knowledge of painting and the pro tips that go along with it. Thanks in advance. FYI I do feel like I "know" some of you and expect your responses on some questions. At least you're consistent. Igneous


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Penetration....*

PENETRATION is the key word in all of this.

* Primers are meant to stop penetration of a topcoat, so that the actual paint applied OVER the primer doesn't get sucked into a porous substrate, and have sheen variation.

* What do you want a floor coating to do however...??
PENETRATE!!!

Soooo.....If you prime a FLOOR, you're STOPPING what you want the floor coating to do in the first place...........PENETRATE!!!!

We're also talking two different "planes" here....horizontal & vertical.
* Wall coatings (paints & primers) don't get HALF the wear & tear a floor does.
* Paints on a wall need to look pretty.
* Paints on a FLOOR need to penetrate what they're on to stand a chance!

Again...refer to the SW link I posted earlier. It doesn't mention priming....AT ALL.
You're shooting your porch-paint in the foot if you prime the floor.

Faron


----------



## igneous (Feb 24, 2010)

Thank you Faron for your speedy reply. It makes perfect sense. Igneous


----------

